# High Altitude SUCKS!



## alexburke21 (Aug 19, 2002)

So I figured I would take my car to bandimere (1/4 mile drag strip at 5800 ft. elevation) and give my car a time. I have Hotshot CAI, Hotshot Header, and custom 2" madrel exhaust. This is all in the GA16DE. Everyone talks about their cars being stock and running low 17's. I knew I wouldn't get anywhere near that, but I expected a little better than what i got:

My best run (on nearly bald street tires)

R/T: .151
60': 2.600
1/8: 11.757 @ 58.67 MPH
1/4: 18.453 @ 73.71 MPH

That sucks ass, except for the reaction time. All three of my races had a R/T under .200. Most people there had higher than .500

SE-R's only run about 17.9 up here. This sucks!


----------



## Centurion (Sep 5, 2002)

So you're saying that SE-R's are only .553 secs faster in the 1/4?
That can't be, can it?


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

must've been really bad altitude... bummer for you, dude.

a full-bolt one GA can hang with SE-Rs... a mild set-up like that, maybe .5 seconds SOUNDS just right... as long as those SE-Rs are stock.


----------



## alexburke21 (Aug 19, 2002)

yeah, that's for stock SE-R's. There was a turbo one that ran a 13 a while back. Last year I had seen a few SE-R's doing about mid to high 17's with mild bolt-ons. Oh, and my car isn't even an auto. Auto sentra's run about 19.5 (with bolt ons). I'm moving to Phoenix in January, hopefully my times won't be so embarassing.


----------



## EverythingNissan (Aug 26, 2003)

Phoenix is around 1200ft so your car is gonna LOVE the lower elevation. It'll make a VERY noticeable difference. There are a few decent tracks in and around Phoenx too.


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

what kind of A/Ts were those? SE-Rs or SEs? What times were the 2.0 A/Ts running?


----------



## alexburke21 (Aug 19, 2002)

I've actually never seen an automatic sr20 running at bandimere.

I've raced my old auto ga16 at firebird raceway in Phoenix and did a whole second and a half better.


----------

